

Show HN: Image Jar – mobile first, fast image hosting - oron
http://imgjar.com

======
oron
I made this as a spinoff form DropJar
([http://dropjar.com](http://dropjar.com)) to allow users to easily share
galleries of photos, What’s different from current image hosting sites ?

imgjar gives a near native experience on mobiles and touch pads as it
automatically downloads the photos at the resolution which is compatible with
the device used and it allows touch and swipe user controls. It also
replicates the user photos to 3 different servers at least (more usually) and
works on blazing fast SSD servers. Technologies used on the backend , Nodejs,
Aerospike, redis, swift storage, graphicsmagick.

